# Bosnian (BCS): Tradicijski i tradicionalni



## musicalchef

Dobar dan,

Chapter heading:  "Tradicijski i tradicionalni oblik ilahije u bih"

What is the difference between "tradicijski" and "tradicionalni?"


----------



## slavic_one

Tradicijski is adverb (priložna oznaka - načina) and tradicionalni is adjective (pridjev).
At least it should be like that.


----------



## sokol

slavic_one said:


> Tradicijski is adverb (priložna oznaka - načina) and tradicionalni is adjective (pridjev).
> At least it should be like that.


Very well, but it doesn't quite make sense in this phrase, or does it? As both seem to be used as an adjective of "oblik" and thus both should mean something different.

Also I've found plenty of uses of "tradicijski" as an adjective when googling; for example:
- autohtono-_tradicijski_ proizvod (Croatian source)
- tradicijski elementi (Croatian source)
and many more.

Could it be that "tradicijski" and "tradicionalni" are adjectives preferred in different regions? (I would have thought that "tradicionalni" is "more Croatian" and "tradicijski" "more Serbian", but googling does not quite support this.)
With Bosnian, in many cases such doublettes (if in this case it *is *a doublette) have developped different meanings not present neither in Croatian nor in Serbian - and this could be the case here.

But I am only guessing here of course. 

(An afterthought: it might even be that both were used in Bosnian as adjectives, and that both *do *mean the same, but that Bosnians sometimes are used to use both regional varieties - if such they are, that is - without any particular reason.)


----------



## musicalchef

Maybe there is a subtle difference between the words when they're used in anthropological/ethnological discourse?  I remember reading some English articles that had pairs like that; I'm trying to remember some...


----------



## Duya

Judging on the google search, they're synonyms. I seldom hear "tradicijski", and Google shows that all the websites are Croatian. In Serbian and Bosnian usage, "tradicionalni" should prevail.

However, note that there's a general class of similar pairs of adjectives, where a difference exists. Sometimes it's subtle, sometimes less so:

* ekonomski = related with economy; ekonomičan = economical, sparing

Well, um, that's the only one that currently struck my mind. Offhand, I would apply the same distinction to tradicijski/tradicionalni, but apparently I'd have been wrong.


----------



## musicalchef

Duya, you're probably on the right track.  If I can't figure it out from the rest of the article, I'll just ask one of the ethnomusicology profs here.  

The text is in (Sarajevan) Bosnian.


----------



## natasha2000

> I would have thought that "tradicionalni" is "more Croatian" and "tradicijski" "more Serbian", but googling does not quite support this.



I was thinking the opposite. I have never heard tradicijski in Serbia.


----------



## natasha2000

Well, I found out that those two ARE both used in Serbian, and they have different meaning. In big six-volume Matica srpska Dictionary it says:

*Традицијски*, -а, -о _који се односи на традицију, на предање, који је у вези с традицијом._ *

Tрaдиционалан*, -лна, -лно _који је основан на традицији, предању, који се предаје од поколења покољењу, утврђен обичајима._

Meaning that tradicijski refers to tradition, it is adjective of tradicija, and tradicionalan means BASED on tradition, determined by customs...

The thing is, that we commonly (which is obviously wrong) use tradicionalan for both meanings...


----------



## Duya

Yes, but the difference is really weak, if it exists at all. I was about to say the same, but I couldn't manage to find an example where the semantic difference would really matter. Perhaps in some scientific text on ethnology.

(Well, musicalchef does deal with a scientific text on ethno(musico)logy, but still...)


----------



## Duya

musicalchef said:


> Duya, you're probably on the right track.  If I can't figure it out from the rest of the article, I'll just ask one of the ethnomusicology profs here.
> 
> The text is in (Sarajevan) Bosnian.



Musicalchef, sorry, I made the grave error of not reading your initial post (but only its title).

So, I'd put chapter heading  "Tradicijski i tradicionalni oblik ilahije u bih" under the same "academic pomposity" label. I really don't think that the author had anything special in mind, except that the heading like "tradicionalni oblik ilahije u bih" was way too short to match his/her style.


----------

